# API VS SEACHEM



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)

ok, so i know ill get some neg.comments on this subject..... As far as water treatment goes, which is the better products and y ? Api line or the seachem line??


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

I like seachem safe, never had a problem with it, the biggest plus isnim able to buy it in bulk, a 2.2 pound bottle for under 25 bucks, treats 200,000 gallons.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

reflexhunter said:


> I like seachem safe, never had a problem with it, the biggest plus isnim able to buy it in bulk, a 2.2 pound bottle for under 25 bucks, treats 200,000 gallons.


100% agree.....I have been using seachem safe for a couple months or so now and LOVE IT. Price per gallon....nothing even close. I bought the same 2.2lb bottle for about $30 including shipping.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

and another option of course is Seachem Prime...also a very good product

Safe -vs- Prime review
http://www.seachem.com/support/forums/showthread.php?t=3907


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

cichlid-gal said:


> and another option of course is Seachem Prime...also a very good product
> 
> Safe -vs- Prime review
> http://www.seachem.com/support/forums/showthread.php?t=3907


Yes...I have used it for years but was going through a 500ml bottle($10 locally) every 3 weeks. I have been using the seachem safe for a couple few months and have barely made a dent in the 2.2lb container. It is much more concentrated as it doesn't have the slime coat additive or the stabilizers that prime does which do nothing for treatment of chlorine or chloramines. If you do a lot of water changes as I do then safe is no doubt the way to go.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice to know razorback...right now doing weekly water changes (or more if necessary)... I'll have to look into the Safe product...thanks


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

cichlid-gal said:


> Nice to know razorback...right now doing weekly water changes (or more if necessary)... I'll have to look into the Safe product...thanks


You are welcome....another user here turned me onto it and it has really saved me $$$.


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

I use Seachem Prime, but I'm waiting to deplete my stock before I crack open the Seachem Safe I bought.


----------

